# Knit scarf--Theresa's Lacy Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone--I finally got the pattern finished and written up! I highly recommend the yarn I used for the sample scarf--which will go to Theresa herself. The yarn from Sirdar is so light and it was a dream to work with.

This lacy scarf is worked in a delicate yarn which showcases its exotic design. Work this scarf following your choice of charts or written instructions from the bottom up. You will join in the center to give this a balanced look with its lovely bottom border and its central panels of lace.

Finished Measurements: the scarf measures about 72" long x 7" wide blocked.

Yarn: 440 yards fingering weight. Sample was made with 2 balls Sirdar Snuggly 4 Ply; 55% Nylon, 45% Acrylic; in color--Soft Green; 247 yards/50 gram balls.

Needles and Notions: 1 pair size U.S. 5 needles and 1 spare to hold work; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch for joining and sewing in ends.

This is a PDF download only and not the scarf itself--non-refundable purchase only.

I have this pattern for a $3.99 purchase available in my Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy stores.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/theresas-lacy-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/200506835/theresas-lacy-scarf


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Again, it is a lovely pattern.... Great color choice too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty! You have such a talent for putting the right laces together! I love this one.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf,beautiful colour.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for including all of the information in your post. Beautiful pattern and knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another beautiful design!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the design.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful design and colour choice


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very delicate and lovely and I love that aqua shadexx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I love this scarf. I had to buy it yesterday when I first saw it. You have a great talent that I do not but I'm happy to reproduce your designs. Thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

So beautiful. Makes me think of a Frank Lloyd Wright design.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Featherstitcher said:


> So beautiful. Makes me think of a Frank Lloyd Wright design.


Thanks--I know he is a great designer of buildings!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another beautiful design..xo


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely stitch pattern, so delicate


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful&#128158;


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Another beautiful creation. I am in awe of your beautiful work.

SEA (Nancy from Bethel)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I just bought this gorgeous scarf pattern! Thanks! 

I am working on your Secret Lagoon scarf right now and love it. It took me half the scarf before I fully memorized the pattern, but I finally got there!

I think you are my favorite lace scarf designer! XXOO


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I just bought this gorgeous scarf pattern! Thanks!
> 
> I am working on your Secret Lagoon scarf right now and love it. It took me half the scarf before I fully memorized the pattern, but I finally got there!
> 
> I think you are my favorite lace scarf designer! XXOO


Oh wow--thank you so much! I do put my whole heart into each and every design! I am so thankful that I am able to continue knitting and designing especially after I had to go and get the breast cancer again and lose my job and the ability to work out. This is my favorite career of my whole life!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree all of your patterns are so beautiful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Oh wow--thank you so much! I do put my whole heart into each and every design! I am so thankful that I am able to continue knitting and designing especially after I had to go and get the breast cancer again and lose my job and the ability to work out. This is my favorite career of my whole life!


Wishing you all the best, Melody! I'm glad you are able to do what you love now...


----------

